# Waggler Montage für die Matchrute (Fluss)



## M.C Phlegmatisch (9. April 2013)

Hallo AB Mitglieder. Ich bin heute auf einen interessanten Artikel beim googlen gestoßen.

http://www.xxl-angeln.de/angelkunde/angeltechnik/mit_der_matchrute_und_dem_waggler_im_fluss_fischen

Ich habe vor dieses Jahr vermehrt mit der Pose zu angeln. Bisher habe ich hauptsächlich gefeedert oder generell auf Grund geangelt.

Das was im Artikel hört sich ja alles ganz gut an. Nur kann ich mir nicht so richtig ein Bild von der Waggler Fluss Montage machen. Hat jemand vielleicht ein Link mit Montagebildern?

Ich habe vor, in einem langsam fließenden Fluss (Hase) meinen Köder an den Strömungskanten langtreiben zu lassen. Oder aber wenn möglich in Strömungsberuhigten Stellen auch mal die Pose stehen zu lassen, ohne das alles wegtreibt.


Was ich bisher habe:
Daiwa Aqualite Power Match Rute 3,90m 
Shimano Exage 2500

Was dazu kommt:
16er Stroft? (Hier nehme ich gerne Tipps entgegen)
Haken? Zielfisch Brassen, Rotaugen, kleine Karpfen

Vielleicht hat jemand ein paar Tipps zum Equipment und natürlich auch zur Technik des Wagglerfischens am Fluss.

Schonmal vielen Dank im Vorraus #h


----------



## Andal (9. April 2013)

*AW: Waggler Montage für die Matchrute (Fluss)*

Natürlich kann man recht gut mit Straight Wagglern in der Strömung fischen. Allerdings haben die Dinger dort den großen Nachteil, dass sie sehr schnell von der Strömung unter Wasser gezogen werden, sobald die Schnur gestoppt, oder verzögert wird.

Um das Flussfischen mit der Pose zu lernen, eignen sich Avons, oder Sticks, die beide oben und unten an der Schnur befestigt werden viel besser. Mit ihnen ist auch verzögertes Fischen möglich, damit man den Köder auch mal leicht auftreiben lassen kann.

16er Mono ist absolut in Ordnung, aber auch mit einer 18er, oder 20er wird die Montage nicht unsensibel, dafür hats aber Reserven. Dazu noch etwas (dünnere) Vorfachschnüre, ein Sortiment Dinsmoreshots und Drennan Specialist Haken. Dann kann es schon ans Futter mischen und Köder aussuchen gehen.


----------

